# Need my gun stock camo dipped



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 28, 2009)

Do any of you fine gents know who and where and I can get my handi rifle stock and forend camoed in either real tree or mossy oak pattern? I live in N Gwinnett so I would kinda like to have someone close to where I live.


----------



## hunter2233 (Jan 28, 2009)

Best I have seen and used for rifle stocks is Camo Solutions. They are located in Arkansas and not close to you but do great work. Check out their website, www.camo-solutions.com.


----------



## bustershaw (Jan 28, 2009)

Duracoat, Inc. in Columbus does a great job....just make sure you get a quote first...they have a problem with adding sometimes.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 29, 2009)

Close by and a Woody's member! 

www.camoyourgun.com







Chad does my work from now on!


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.specialtygraphixonline.com/ 

This guy does it in augusta, haven't had any done by him but I have talked to him and he seems like a nice guy. The work he is showing on the site also looks good.


----------



## bross07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Duracoat Inc just did my Ruger stock. They did an awesome job for around $100. They ship it back to you in about a week. They are in Columbus.


----------

